# Australia passport issue city



## mak1smartboy (Dec 13, 2019)

DS160 Question - Where was the Passport/Travel Document Issued? City
My question - Australian passport doesn't say city. Applied in Melbourne. What shall mention here? 
Not mentioned in Passport or Melbourne or ?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If you applied for the passport in Melbourne, and it was delivered to a Victorian address then the City would be Melbourne.

In older passports sometimes the Authority field on the face page would state the the city where it was issues.


----------

